# Walking the Mary Townley Loop



## Shirl (Jun 16, 2013)

Right then.
I want to walk the Mary Townley Loop over a few days this summer.
I have been googling for the last half hour but I'm buggered if I can find a map. I can find all sorts of other information but I just want a map of where to walk.
Anyone ever done this and able to supply a map?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Right then.
> I want to walk the Mary Townley Loop over a few days this summer.
> I have been googling for the last half hour but I'm buggered if I can find a map. I can find all sorts of other information but I just want a map of where to walk.
> Anyone ever done this and able to supply a map?


 
http://www.idonohoe.com/mary_map_580.htm

http://www.pmba.org.uk/mtl.htm

These look like they might be printable (sorry if you'd already found them & looking for something better) top one looks like it's plotted on an Ordnance Survey map.

I want to know who Mary Townely is now  and why she has a Loop, since it doesn't like she's this one (Mary Townly - early female architect based in Ramsgate).


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 16, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> http://www.idonohoe.com/mary_map_580.htm
> 
> http://www.pmba.org.uk/mtl.htm
> 
> ...


She was one of the Townley family from Burnley and a keen horsewoman. I think she also may have had a connection with Gawthorpe Hall where I once worked.

That map is great, just what I wanted. Thanks


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 16, 2013)

There are eight maps covering the route on this page on a slightly larger scale to the map on the link above.

http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/penninebridleway/downloads.asp?PageId=114


----------



## Shirl (Jun 17, 2013)

toblerone3 said:


> There are eight maps covering the route on this page on a slightly larger scale to the map on the link above.
> 
> http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/penninebridleway/downloads.asp?PageId=114


Thanks for this.


----------

